# Hatetris



## Edam (Apr 23, 2010)

http://qntm.org/files/hatetris/hatetris.html

just had a game where I got 3 lines, oh yeah!


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 23, 2010)

That Tetris variant is stupid. Early versions of Tetris were like that, but they also had S blocks. It happens after a certain point at which it's script tells it to start doing that.


----------



## (X) (Apr 23, 2010)

Got 4 after some tries


----------



## qqwref (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a feeling there's a really nice strategy lurking somewhere in this game-tree, but I haven't found anything yet.

6 lines:


Spoiler



2232 AAAA 4A91 2A23 2269 A68A AAA9 CAAA AAAA A7A6 AAAA AAA8 C02A AAAA A232 2AAA AAA9 9AAA AA81 5AA8 3AAA AAAA 6A66 AAAA 99D6 AAAA A976 AAAA AA76 AAAA A9EA AAA8 AE6A AAAA A823 9AAA AA8A AAAA AA83 0AAA AAA8 2229 AAAA 2AAA AAAA 208A AA8A A2AA AAA6 669A AAA6 A6AA A8E6 AAAA 8AAA A888 AAAA A266 66AA A66A AAA8 3025 5556 AAAA AAAA 96AA A69A A8EA AA08 8AAA A199 9AA9 AAAB AA81 5EA5 00A2 AAA8 0A2A A223 9AA2 3AA2 A969 AA5E A80C AAA0 1559 A808 DA


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 23, 2010)

4.
I... hate... this


----------



## Edam (Apr 23, 2010)

qqwref said:


> I have a feeling there's a really nice strategy lurking somewhere in this game-tree, but I haven't found anything yet.



I tried just doing things that didn't make sense, in the hope that it'd confuse it, or i'd end up with places where there was no option but to make lines but all I ended up with was an entire screen of thunderbolt shapes and no lines.


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 23, 2010)

EAAA AAAA AB0A AAAA AAAB 0AAA AAAA B00A AAAA AAA9 5AAA AAAA AAD5 6AAA AAAA 0C0A AAAA AAC0 2AAA AAAA 5AAA AAAA AB56 AAAA AAA6 AAAA AAAA D6AA AAAA AAAA AAAA AB6A AAAA AA2A AAAA AAAE AAAA AAAD 56AA AAAA A976 AAAA AA0A AAAA AAA9 6AAA AAA9 6AAA AAAC AAAA AAA8 0AAA AAAA A900 2AAA AAAA A56A AAAA AEAA AAA8 0AAA AAA6 802A AAAA AAB0 AAAA AAC2 AAAA B00A AAAA A5D6 AAAA B00A AAAA 5AAA AAAD 000A AAA9 D6AA AAA6 AAAA AD6A AAAA AAAA AB6A AAAA 2AAA AABA AAAA D56A AAA9 76AA AA0A AAAA A5AA AA5A AAA3 AAAA A02A AAAA 802A AAAA AA56 AAEA AA02 AAAA 6002 AAAA B0AA AB0A AB02 2AA9 75AA B00A A96A AAD5 AAB0 02AA 6AAA D6AA AAAB 6AA2 AAAD 56AA EAAD 5AAC 36AA A5AA CAA8 0AAA 802A AA75 6A80 AAA6 AA00 AA96 AAA8 2A80 2AA8

Not me.


----------



## Meep (Apr 23, 2010)

I got 8



Spoiler



EAAA AAAA A8CA AAAA AAAA 8CAA AAAA BAAA AAAA B000 02AA AAAA AAA3 02AA AAAA 76AA AAAA AA75 5AAA AAAA AAA7 6AAA AAA9 D555 556A AAAA AAA7 1D53 000A AAAA AA8C 0AAA AAAB 2AAA AAAA AA9E AAAA 9D52 AAAA AAA7 006A AAAA AA98 EAAA AAAA 76AA AAA3 00AA AAAA A5F5 AAAA AAC2 AAAA AABA AAAA A302 AAAA A9AA AAAA 9555 5AAA AAA8 31AA AAAA 3000 0AAA AA8A AAAA A52A AAAA 9555 6AAA AAA0 30AA AA8C 0AAA A302 AA03 2A8C 50AA AAA8 CAAA A32A A32A 66AA 2AAA 5AAA AAA7 55AA AA95 D3AA AAAA AAAA AAAA 756A AAAA D569 DAAA 9D5A 9DAA 36AA 8C31 7550 00AA 316A 8C40 5555 0A8


----------

